# 2011 National Amateur Updates



## FOM

Retriever Blog written by Vickie Lamb
Retriever Report written by Tina Ebner and Gwen Jones

Dog 68 starts the combined 1st/2nd series tomorrow, which is a double and blind. Mixed bag of birds - dead rooster with rooster flier and dead hen duck for the blind.

The 2012 National Amatuer judges will be: Bill Fruehling; Carl Ruffalo; Chris Willett in Onaway, MI


----------



## Brian Courser

When is the 2012 National Am


----------



## FOM

#66 is a scratch 

I am not sure of the dates other than in June


----------



## JusticeDog

FOM said:


> #66 is a scratch


This is the achilles injury. Don Bover's dog, Hoke. He's an excellent marker, fire breather. This would have been Don's first national as well. . Hope the dog heals well, and goes on to run many nationals.


----------



## Brian Cockfield

JusticeDog said:


> This is the achilles injury. Don Bover's dog, Hoke. He's an excellent marker, fire breather. This would have been Don's first national as well. . Hope the dog heals well, and goes on to run many nationals.


Darn, Hoke was one of my picks.


----------



## Lynn Moore

Dog #30 a scratch also, spider bite.....


----------



## JusticeDog

Lynn Moore said:


> Dog #30 a scratch also, spider bite.....


That was the dog with the swollen foot.... too bad.... everyone works so hard to get there...


----------



## FOM

Three handles so far 70, 78, 79


----------



## FOM

84 handle and pick up 87


----------



## FOM

90 double handled


----------



## FOM

94, 95, 96 handled


----------



## FOM

101 handled


----------



## FOM

105 & 106 handled


----------



## dogcommand

Hmmm got to love these "just a double" setups. Seems like an awful lot of handles for a first series.


----------



## FOM

dogcommand said:


> Hmmm got to love these "just a double" setups. Seems like an awful lot of handles for a first series.


Add another handle...107


----------



## JusticeDog

Just saw that Bull O'Connell was injured..... went down whining.  

Bull's a nice dog, and 10 years old.... Prayers that everything comes out OK.


----------



## jeff t.

JusticeDog said:


> Just saw that Bull O'Connell was injured..... went down whining.
> 
> Bull's a nice dog, and 10 years old.... Prayers that everything comes out OK.


Amen, hoping for the best for Bull. He's a grand dog. I like him a lot.


----------



## Guest

Prayers are sent I hope he's ok


----------



## pam ingham

Does anyone else get nervous for their friends - with all this live time reporting from Vicky and Lainnee I know when friends are coming up and get as nervous as if I was there - can't wait to hear the results of the run!! Also nerve racking waiting on report on Bull - please, please let him be ok!


----------



## JusticeDog

gmhr1 said:


> Prayers are sent I hope he's ok


Broke his leg... poor boy. Blog said he slipped on some grass going down the hill.....


----------



## Becky Mills

Poor Bull. I sure hope they can fix him up.


----------



## mollyfetch

Love the live blog reporting!!! Thank you, thank you to those putting it together and getting it out so quickly! I DO get nervous for my friends, but love following it. Of course, it makes it difficult to get anything else done. 

Feel so badly for Bull and for the other injured dogs who had to scratch and of course, for the dog lost this week in training - so very sad. 

Good luck to all!


----------



## Margo Ellis

I drove up yesterday to take a look at the first two series. A double and a blind  lots and lots of terrain to navigate to that double and the blind is a bear at on 170+ yards. Dogs leave the mat running down hill in and out of a few swales of thick cover and if they hold the true line to the go bird are rewarded with the flyer station in view as they pop up the hill. 
Very tough set up.


----------



## FOM

Dog 36 handled


----------



## FOM

Heard first couple dogs winded short retired on the way to flier and the flier is difficult to see.


----------



## Dogtrainer4God

Argh!!! Its been 25 minutes without an update! (am I the only one wearing out the refresh button?)


----------



## FOM

There was just an update - had a switch with 55 and excused by the judges, 51 handled...and 57 was a scratch...

Edit: Sometimes i only have time to update the summary list...sorry.


----------



## jeff t.

FOM said:


> There was just an update - had a switch with 55 and excused by the judges, 51 handled...and 57 was a scratch...
> 
> Edit: Sometimes i only have time to update the summary list...sorry.


Wondering about #52..no mention on the blog


----------



## Dogtrainer4God

10 dogs for sure out between scratch, injury, or pickup/double handle. As judges are generally known to be somewhat generous in the first series, do you think they will drop any more? Currently 18 single handles as of dog 60.


----------



## Mike Smith

Left button is going out my mouse!


----------



## Dogtrainer4God

jeff t. said:


> Wondering about #52..no mention on the blog


Now its showing up:



> Jean Wu with #52...
> 
> ... Jacki (AFC Huntersbest Sapphire Jubilee) ... She hunted the mound and then into the flyer, and had an extensive hunt on the retired mark.


----------



## FOM

64 - handle


----------



## FOM

97 dogs back for the 3rd, with #96 starting the 3rd series which is a water blind.

Dogs Scratched: 30, 42, 54, 57, 66
Dogs dropped: 13, 15, 16, 22, 26, 36, 51, 55, 79, 87, 90, 94, 105 for a total of 13


----------



## Dogtrainer4God

Anybody know how #99 did on the WB?


----------



## BonMallari

Dogtrainer4God said:


> Anybody know how #99 did on the WB?


according to the blog they are not going to do a dog by dog recap for this particular test


----------



## JusticeDog

BonMallari said:


> according to the blog they are not going to do a dog by dog recap for this particular test


Yes, and it's darn borning this way! Love what they did with the first and second series..... I understand with the quickness of the test why we aren't getting the info, but it's hard for us sitting here at home!


----------



## Dogtrainer4God

BonMallari said:


> according to the blog they are not going to do a dog by dog recap for this particular test





JusticeDog said:


> Yes, and it's darn borning this way! Love what they did with the first and second series..... I understand with the quickness of the test why we aren't getting the info, but it's hard for us sitting here at home!


It is! It is so boring this way. Especially when you want an update for a particular dog. Oh well, there is always a phone I guess.


----------



## Mike Smith

It was nice the way it was. Dogs may be running to fast to keep posts up. Hopefully it will be back next series.


----------



## FOM

I was hoping for a picture of the test at minimum? 

But I do understand the difficulty of providing updates with such a quick water blind and similar work...


----------



## BonMallari

I am gonna guess its a water quad next and a big cut after the fourth


----------



## scott spalding

Three birds in the water is my bet, to many dogs at this point to run four birds with water. Big cut after a land quad in the fifth is my guess.


----------



## JusticeDog

FOM said:


> I was hoping for a picture of the test at minimum?


They have a picture and a drawing up... kinda beyond mid-point of today's "report".


----------



## FOM

JusticeDog said:


> They have a picture and a drawing up... kinda beyond mid-point of today's "report".


Found it, ugh, the blog is last post at top and the report is last post at bottom for the given day! 

Guess that's what I get for not using the scroll bar!

FOM


----------



## Roger Perry

The water blind did not look all that hard for a dog that qualified for the National Am with only a few being dropped if any.


----------



## BonMallari

Roger Perry said:


> The water blind did not look all that hard for a dog that qualified for the National Am with only a few being dropped if any.



My multiple sources said is was deceptively tough...I dont think the judges were looking to execute anyone without a chance of letting them see the water marks...but then again I am not there


----------



## Jay Dufour

You got it Bon....


----------



## Roger Perry

BonMallari said:


> My multiple sources said is was deceptively tough...I dont think the judges were looking to execute anyone without a chance of letting them see the water marks...but then again I am not there


2 dogs dropped in the 3rd series water blind. 31 and 68


----------



## Mike Smith

Source says reason we weren't getting updates is the reporter couldn't see the dogs over the hill. Blood Bath tomorrow is predicted.


----------



## Jay Dufour

Says they are running test dog,but not what the test is.Anyone know ?


----------



## FOM

Jay Dufour said:


> Says they are running test dog,but not what the test is.Anyone know ?


No, but we know to watch our speed and the RN offices are without internet 

And the first dog did a nice job!  Way to go Charlie....

Edit: It's a water triple with two retired: http://2011narcreport.theretrievernews.com/

FOM


----------



## FOM

Dog 14 and 18 handled


----------



## FOM

There is a picture and drawing of the setup on the Report...


----------



## FOM

23 Handled...I do believe that was the EE pick 'em leader...


----------



## FOM

Pictures are starting to be posted on the blog! 

The test is taking about 12 minutes per dog, so it looks like Vicki has time to keep up!


----------



## FOM

Dog 29 handled


----------



## FOM

Pick Up dog 35


----------



## FOM

Dog 37, 38 handle...


----------



## FOM

Wow they have hit a bad spot...dog 39 handled...


----------



## dogcommand

Yikes, I just read the Retriever Report. They just moved Ronan from 3000 ft elevation to 6000 ft. Trust me guys it is only 3000 to 3500 ft.  It is a very beautiful day for a change. This has been a cooler and wetter than normal Spring. Glad the folks here for the Trial are getting to see some sunshine and there is still a lot of snow in the Mission Mountains.


----------



## FOM

Dog 44 handled....


----------



## FOM

And Willie #45 handled


----------



## Brad Slaybaugh

Wonder what happened with #43?


----------



## FOM

So we have approximately 28 dogs that have run so far, 1 pick up and 9 handles....that's a little over a third of the field! WOW!


----------



## JKOttman

Looks like the wind change is really hurting the dogs. Imagine how it would have been with the center gun as a hen pheasant! Yikes!


----------



## FOM

There are also paths now formed in the thick grass...and they don't necessary lead to the ideal location....


----------



## FOM

I'm out of pocket for the next few hours...I'll update the summary list when I get back home.

FOM


----------



## mollyfetch

Great reporting! Is the AKC covering this at all this year? I can't find anything on their website.


----------



## BonMallari

wow they went late into the day/evening....Lanse just did the test with Eva, just before 8pm MST...WAY past his bed time


----------



## Dogtrainer4God

> Skatch was Wow...
> 
> Talk about three nice marks.  Jazztime Bluegoose's Skatch with Larry Calvert, handler.


Got to like this post! Go Skatch and Larry!


----------



## JusticeDog

BonMallari said:


> wow they went late into the day/evening....Lanse just did the test with Eva, just before 8pm MST...WAY past his bed time


I'm sure the last week of pre-national training and this week are physically hard on that old geezer! Hang in there Lanse!


----------



## JusticeDog

How about the dumb duck that had it's chance to get away on dog #71.... instead, it tried to crawl back into the flyer crates!


----------



## Northern Skies

Question: Are there any marketing items for sale (online) for the 2011 National Amateur;/ e.g. hats, t-shirts, etc. On RetrieverNews I've noticed people wearing hats at the trials. Thanks Lorraine


----------



## FOM

Pick Up for #107


----------



## FOM

Handle 112, Pick Up 1


----------



## Mike Smith

Pickup for dog #1


----------



## FOM

#3 handles


----------



## FOM

#113 handles on re-run


----------



## FOM

#5 handled


----------



## Dogtrainer4God

> Last Dog for this Test...
> 
> ... Dog #8, FC-AFC Land Ahoy and Gary Zellner, three very good marks!!! Test is done. See you at the next site.


 Oh yea! Go Pirate and Gary!


----------



## FOM

79 dogs back: 2, 4, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 23, 24, 25, 27, 28, 32, 33, 34, 37, 38, 40, 41, 43, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 52, 53, 56, 58, 59, 60, 62, 63, 65, 67, 69, 70, 71, 73, 74, 75, 76, 77, 78, 80, 81, 82, 83, 85, 86, 88, 89, 91, 92, 93, 96, 97, 98, 99, 100, 102, 103, 104, 106, 108, 109, 110, 111, 112, 113, 114, 115

16 Dropped: 1, 3, 5, 14, 29, 35, 39, 44, 50, 61, 64, 72, 84, 95, 101, 107

dog 37 starts next series


----------



## TroyFeeken

Water blind is starting off with 2 pick ups and 1 fair success according to the blog.


----------



## FOM

Sorry it took me a while to update the Summary List - had to go to a lunch meeting unexpectedly and then didn't have cell service to finish updating....everything is updated!


----------



## Waterbug

Anyone knnow which way the wind is blowing on the blind? The sketch doesnt indicate. Thanks, Bug


----------



## BonMallari

water blind past a scented station and scented point....NICE...seems to be going quick, guess they want to finish and get to the workers party


----------



## Ted Shih

Wind has been slightly
in your face. Calm. Right to left. Now over left shoulder


----------



## BonMallari

#98 Eva and Lanse Brown complete the blind....will have to wait on Lanse to get the detailed version because I dont think he is a media fav....


----------



## FOM

Dog 103 picked up


----------



## Guest

BonMallari said:


> #98 Eva and Lanse Brown complete the blind....will have to wait on Lanse to get the detailed version because I dont think he is a media fav....


Great, when you get the details I hope you will share every last single one of them with us. In fact, I hope we hear every last detail about every dog who ran this blind! Now that is what I call exciting stuff.


----------



## Charles C.

Melanie Foster said:


> Great, when you get the details I hope you will share every last single one of them with us. In fact, I hope we hear every last detail about every dog who ran this blind! Now that is what I call exciting stuff.


Serious or sarcasm?


----------



## kjrice

Melanie Foster said:


> Great, when you get the details I hope you will share every last single one of them with us. In fact, I hope we hear every last detail about every dog who ran this blind! Now that is what I call exciting stuff.


Thanks for the chuckle. :lol:


----------



## Guest

kjrice said:


> Thanks for the chuckle. :lol:


Always a pleasure...


----------



## Rick_C

Charles C. said:


> Serious or sarcasm?


I could ask you the same question...:razz:


----------



## TonyRodgz

Brian Courser said:


> When is the 2012 National Am



I read it will be in Michigan. June 2012


----------



## Roger Perry

I noticed that the workers party started at 6:00 P.M. and they are still running dogs (1 left to run) at 7:20 P.M.


----------



## Eric Fryer

DOG NUMBER 76 WILL START THE NEXT SERIES ON THURS MORN 

posted by Retriever News NARC Team @ 8:51 PM 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CALLBACKS FROM WATER BLIND TO LAND MARKS 

Here are callbacks, given to me by Linda Harger, Chief Marshal:

2, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 24, 25, 27, 28, 32, 33, 34, 38, 41, 43, 45, 47, 48, 49, 53, 56, 58, 60, 62, 63, 65, 67, 69, 71, 73, 74, 75, 76, 77, 78, 80, 82, 83, 85, 86, 88, 91, 92, 93, 96, 97, 98, 99, 100, 102, 106, 108, 110, 111, 112, 113, 114, 115


----------



## FOM

Dogs dropped: 4, 23, 37, 40, 46, 52, 59, 70, 81, 89, 103, 104, 109


----------



## Brad Slaybaugh

Weezer and Jeff worked well together... 

... to put together a good blind, #23.

Then he was dropped after the 5th? 

Brad


----------



## BonMallari

Dukdawg said:


> Weezer and Jeff worked well together...
> 
> ... to put together a good blind, #23.
> 
> Then he was dropped after the 5th?
> 
> Brad


Weezer handled on the mark in the 4th series.....was also the favorite on the Entry Express Pick em


----------



## Brad Slaybaugh

BonMallari said:


> Weezer handled on the mark in the 4th series.....was also the favorite on the Entry Express Pick em


Yea I saw where he had handled in the 4th, I was just surprised that after what sounded like a good blind, he was dropped in the 5th. 

Brad


----------



## Lucky Number Seven

Dukdawg said:


> Weezer and Jeff worked well together...
> 
> ... to put together a good blind, #23.
> 
> Then he was dropped after the 5th?
> 
> Brad


I had the same question....how do you carry from the 4th and then drop after the 5th with what described as a good blind run? Obviously, there is more to it but maybe they were looking for a little more out of them since there was the handle in the 4th.


----------



## Pam Spears

Yahoo!!!! Go #76, Comet, the only Chessie entered still going strong


----------



## 2tall

Waiting on pins and needles for Comet's run! She goes first this morning. Wishing her and Linda all the very best.


----------



## FOM

Unless you are holding the books any reporting of how well a dog did or did not do is completely subjective other than handles and pick ups. I've learned from training with Mrs. Loveland what I consider a "good blind" isn't necessarily a good blind in here opinion. I'm sure the same holds true with what the three judges see and what is being reported. This is one reason reporting can be a no win situation for the reporter, so please don't throw the judges under the bus, nor Vicki to the wolves! He was dropped, we aren't there, we aren't holding the books.

Off my soap box now...

FOM


----------



## MooseGooser

I had the priviledge last week, to train and shoot flyers with the owner/Handler of that #2 dog, Dan Herst. (sorry if I spelled the last name wrong.)

What a great guy,, and a really nice dog. 
I'm kinda pulling for him.

You too Ted.

Vicky's blog is just great coverage. Fun to listen in and keep track.


Gooser


----------



## FOM

WOW! Both test dogs handled on three out of four birds....let's hope the competitors do better! I'd love to see that setup.


----------



## Mike Smith

Good job COMET


----------



## Mike Smith

It's Hurst gooser. Bullet is a nice dog. He was doing well the last couple of weeks before Dan left. Shot a few flyers for him also before he left. Watched him come up from pup. Kinda pulling for him too!


----------



## cakaiser

Quad, 2 flyers, 2 retired, go bird drake mallard flyer, island bird, dead hen pheasant...
Wow....tough...


----------



## Brad Slaybaugh

FOM said:


> Unless you are holding the books any reporting of how well a dog did or did not do is completely subjective other than handles and pick ups. I've learned from training with Mrs. Loveland what I consider a "good blind" isn't necessarily a good blind in here opinion. I'm sure the same holds true with what the three judges see and what is being reported. This is one reason reporting can be a no win situation for the reporter, so please don't throw the judges under the bus, nor Vicki to the wolves! He was dropped, we aren't there, we aren't holding the books.
> 
> Off my soap box now...
> 
> FOM


I agree on both counts, no one see's the dogs as well as the judges do. I just wanted to see him keep playing.

Thanks for your reporting and callback list also. It adds to the excitement of the nationals.

Brad


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*Sounds like a tough one!! 12-15 minutes per dog x 66 is really close to 16.5 hours of work, yes I know there will be some pick ups, handles, but there will probably be a no bird or two. This test will probably not finish today. Will there be a time crunch?

Aaron*


----------



## Mark

Used to be that you really had to mess up on a blind to get dropped. Nationals were always looking for the best marking dogs. I think in the last couple of years this has changed. With the relatively large entries now the judges are having to get down to their numbers earlier in order to get done in a week so you get less leeway on the blinds.

Mark


----------



## FOM

#78 pick up


----------



## BonMallari

Aaron Homburg said:


> *Sounds like a tough one!! 12-15 minutes per dog x 66 is really close to 16.5 hours of work, yes I know there will be some pick ups, handles, but there will probably be a no bird or two. This test will probably not finish today. Will there be a time crunch?
> 
> Aaron*


5 series to go, 3 days to do it...one today, two on Friday, two on Sat...if they get answers and if they get it down to a manageable number...lots of ifs...I think they can...


----------



## FOM

#82 handled


----------



## FOM

Picture is up on the Report, waiting on sketch...


----------



## Brad Slaybaugh

BonMallari said:


> 5 series to go, 3 days to do it...one today, two on Friday, two on Sat...if they get answers and if they get it down to a manageable number...lots of ifs...I think they can...


Looks like this series might get the numbers down!!!

Brad


----------



## FOM

#83 handle


----------



## FOM

Double H - #86


----------



## jeff t.

Dukdawg said:


> Looks like this series might get the numbers down!!!
> 
> Brad


Yep...very high pucker factor on this series


----------



## kjrice

Island birds are hard enough on dogs...the chop is on with this dandy.


----------



## FOM

#97 - Broke and after getting all 4 birds, ouch is right!


----------



## ramblinmaxx

FOM said:


> #97 - Broke and after getting all 4 birds, ouch is right!


I would probably get banned if I used the word that I really feel about it, so I guess OUCH will have to do.

But I guess my true feeling is Heart Broken.

Marty


----------



## FOM

ramblinmaxx said:


> I would probably get banned if I used the word that I really feel about it, so I guess OUCH will have to do.
> 
> But I guess my true feeling is Heart Broken.
> 
> Marty


I think it would be a huge heart break for anyone in that situation, "clean" up to that point and then break....ouch!


----------



## ramblinmaxx

Yes, Kicker was having a really good trial, showing why he was in the top 3 of all the Amateur Dogs this past year.


----------



## runnindawgz

Wow ... so sad and so angry. Routing _big time_ for Judy and Kicker (my pup's sire so I am a bit bias). Such tremendous talent there. Such a shame, doesn't make him any less of a dog in my eyes!


----------



## FOM

Pick Up 102


----------



## FOM

#106 handled (2nd handle overall)


----------



## 2tall

runnindawgz said:


> Wow ... so sad and so angry. Routing _big time_ for Judy and Kicker (my pup's sire so I am a bit bias). Such tremendous talent there. Such a shame, doesn't make him any less of a dog in my eyes!



Actually, it makes him MORE of the kind of dog we all want and love. If your going to have the "go" you have to deal with the occasional refusal of "no". Or as Bach has told me, the dog that will not break on occasion is not worth feeding. I was pulling for him too, sad for Judy, but still love the dog.


----------



## ramblinmaxx

2tall said:


> Actually, it makes him MORE of the kind of dog we all want and love. If your going to have the "go" you have to deal with the occasional refusal of "no". Or as Bach has told me, the dog that will not break on occasion is not worth feeding. I was pulling for him too, sad for Judy, but still love the dog.


Yep, love them Ram and Kicker Pups. I have a Ram daughter, that actually looks a whole lot like Kicker. Running a Master with her a while back and she broke. The judge, who I know pretty well said, "Marty, I know you are really upset with her right now and if you want just go put her on my truck.....ha"

I have a Kicker daughter right now that we are just getting started, she is NOTHING but go ! LOVE HER

Hopefully we will get to see Kicker run a few more Nationals, I really believe that we will.


----------



## FOM

handle 108


----------



## FOM

Handle which resulted in a judge's directed PU for 113


----------



## BonMallari

with all the handles and pickups, the judges job on this test is becoming easier(if there is such a thing)...the test itself not a judges pencil will determine the callbacks for this series


----------



## FOM

114 had a handle, but ended up breaking on the honor


----------



## Jim Scarborough

This same dog, Anna, had a break on honor in the ninth series of the 2008 Open in Texas.


----------



## Cowtown

Jim Scarborough said:


> This same dog, Anna, had a break on honor in the ninth series of the 2008 Open in Texas.


That really stinks.

Seems like a lot of no birds. Is this normal?


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter

Yes, I remember that vividly...She had a great run on that series and then just couldn't walk away with her handler.


----------



## Cowtown

Lady Duck Hunter said:


> Yes, I remember that vividly...She had a great run on that series and then just couldn't walk away with her handler.


And that makes 2500 posts!


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter

Oh my...I really should do something else, I guess.


----------



## FOM

#6 handle turned into a pick up


----------



## FOM

It looks like this is becoming a survival series!

Ignoring the two NBs that haven't rerun yet, there have been 26 dogs run: 5 pick ups, 2 breaks, 1 double handle, 5 handles....that's 50% - WOW


----------



## Roger Perry

FOM said:


> It looks like this is becoming a survival series!


They need alot of dogs to drop themselves because this series will go into tomorrow. If I am right, Looks like this series will not end until sometime between 11 and 12 tomorrow with 4 more series to run and hopefully they will not have any bad weather that will shut down the tests.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

2tall said:


> Actually, it makes him MORE of the kind of dog we all want and love. If your going to have the "go" you have to deal with the occasional refusal of "no". Or as Bach has told me, the dog that will not break on occasion is not worth feeding. I was pulling for him too, sad for Judy, but still love the dog.


I don't get this @ all.


----------



## FOM

#8 handled


----------



## Jay Dufour

Looks like alota pressure on the shooters with all the no birds. Don't get that either on the breaking dog.........


----------



## Charles C.

Bummer for Dan and Bullet with 2 no-birds.


----------



## Mike Smith

2 no birds in a row on Bullet off flyers


----------



## FOM

#10 is a handle turn into a pick up


----------



## Guest

2tall said:


> Actually, it makes him MORE of the kind of dog we all want and love. If your going to have the "go" you have to deal with the occasional refusal of "no". Or as Bach has told me, the dog that will not break on occasion is not worth feeding. I was pulling for him too, sad for Judy, but still love the dog.


I'm going to ask Bon to ask Lanse what he thinks and then respond for me because I disagree with you (sorry Carol ) but I want some big guns to back up my opinion.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187

ROFL at Melanie's post . . . . 

I wish I could be tracking this as closely as everyone else. Dang job.


----------



## FOM

Melanie Foster said:


> I'm going to ask Bon to ask Lanse what he thinks and then respond for me because I disagree with you (sorry Carol ) but I want some big guns to back up my opinion.


And I have to ask: Serious or sarcasm?


----------



## 2tall

Melanie Foster said:


> I'm going to ask Bon to ask Lanse what he thinks and then respond for me because I disagree with you (sorry Carol ) but I want some big guns to back up my opinion.


LOL! I don't mind. I've always been told by all the people that I have trained with, its only a matter of time until they broke. If your dog hasn't, you don't get out enough. Thats all I'm going by, not trying to inject any "serious" discussion. Let's carry on with the Nat Am reporting. I am loving it.


----------



## Mark Sehon

Nice answer Melanie!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Roger Perry

*Contest--Naming the Massacre in this Battlefield-- *



-- What would you suggest? 


_posted by Retriever News NARC Team @ *3:27 PM *_** 


Blackfoot Massacre


----------



## FOM

Dog 7 handled


----------



## Aaron Homburg

Roger Perry said:


> *Contest--Naming the Massacre in this Battlefield-- *
> 
> 
> 
> -- What would you suggest?
> 
> 
> _posted by Retriever News NARC Team @ *3:27 PM *_**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackfeet Massacre




*The Pummeling at Pampy's!!!

Aaron*


----------



## moonstonelabs

Ding ding ding...Aaron wins.

Every national has at least one series like this. You have to be lucky to win...and the skill to take advantage of it.

Off to throw

Bill


----------



## kjrice

Aaron Homburg said:


> *The Pummeling at Pampy's!!!*
> 
> *Aaron*


Quadzilla

Frankenquad


----------



## dogcommand

Trouble with that it that they are at Eric's place, not Pampy's. could call it
*Slaughter at Valhalla*
.


----------



## ramblinmaxx

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I don't get this @ all.


I suppose you wouldn't, 2009 Champ.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187

And he's leading right now too.


----------



## FOM

SteelGirl_1187 said:


> And he's leading right now too.


Not really cause he lost his tie breaker...


----------



## FOM

Handle for #17


----------



## K G

SteelGirl_1187 said:


> And he's leading right now too.


CO-leading....

Truth in reporting regards, 

k g


----------



## FOM

Well so far, 35 dogs have attempted this series with 2 NB to re-run, 2 Broke, 6 PUs, 1 DH, 8 H - sitting close to 50%....


----------



## SteelGirl_1187

Or how about. . . . 

THERE'S A LOT OF TRIAL LEFT REGARDS,

LH


----------



## Eric Fryer

dogcommand said:


> Trouble with that it that they are at Eric's place, not Pampy's. could call it
> *Slaughter at Valhalla*
> .


Eric's Execution....


----------



## Aaron Homburg

Eric Fryer said:


> Eric's Execution....



*The Flogging at Fangsrud's.....sorry might be misspelled.....

Aaron*


----------



## FOM

dog #2 handled


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

SteelGirl_1187 said:


> Or how about. . . .
> 
> THERE'S A LOT OF TRIAL LEFT REGARDS,
> 
> LH


True story.


----------



## Brad Slaybaugh

BLOOD AND GUTS

Brad


----------



## Mike Smith

Bullet double handle.
(deleted lost my head)


----------



## ramblinmaxx

Mike Smith said:


> Bullet double handle.
> (deleted lost my head)


Dang, I sure was hoping this young guy would make it through. I saw him when he was 4 months old at the Gentleman's Retreat, and knew what I saw at that time that he would be running a National, really didn't think he would be doing it this soon, but he is one good dog !

Congrats to Dan for getting him there and you will get many more chances at this with that dog.

Marty


----------



## Bob Rehmet

Karma, you go girl!!!! Keep it up.


----------



## Charles C.

Disappointed for Dan and Bullet, but 6 series in your 1st National is a very good run. I've watched Bullet since he was about 10 weeks old. You have not heard the last of him! :lol: Now, Tia has handled. This test killing all my favorite dogs.


----------



## FOM

Tia #20 handled after popping


----------



## Annette

Lorna and Magic did good also!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Charles C. said:


> Disappointed for Dan and Bullet, but 6 series in your 1st National is a very good run. I've watched Bullet since he was about 10 weeks old. You have not heard the last of him! :lol: Now, Tia has handled. This test killing all my favorite dogs.


No doubt. Tia could possibly be called back but Bullet is done (I'm assuming.). Atleast Pogo pounded it.


----------



## Susan

Go Carma and Trudi!! I sure hope that I will be able to do half as well when I reach that age. Truly remarkable! You go girls! I am so envious of what you have accomplished.

--Susie
and Fire and the Moose Man


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Looks like about 20 dogs so far have handled, including Pirate. Must be a tough test.


----------



## kjrice

I received word that a stiff wind is the culprit for high amount of no-birds.


----------



## FOM

Dog 21 handled


----------



## FOM

Dog #24 handled on left retired


----------



## jeff evans

Melanie Foster said:


> I'm going to ask Bon to ask Lanse what he thinks and then respond for me because I disagree with you (sorry Carol ) but I want some big guns to back up my opinion.



How bout what Lanse's mentor used to say "every trial they don't break your just one trial closer to the one they will!"


----------



## FOM

Dog #28 handled turned into pickup

Edit: Looks like the right hand flier was a runner - rerun given.


----------



## Jay Dufour

Is that 28 that will get a re run ...she is saying 29....Lee Jolley is 28


----------



## FOM

Jay Dufour said:


> Is that 28 that will get a re run ...she is saying 29....Lee Jolley is 28


29 was out in the 4th, it is 28


----------



## FOM

32 handled, turned into pick up


----------



## tripsteer1

How about the "RECKONING IN RONAN"


----------



## Guest

champ said:


> How bout what Lanse's mentor used to say "every trial they don't break your just one trial closer to the one they will!"


Who would Lanse consider his mentor and did you ever train with him (his mentor that is) and if not, how can you quote him?


----------



## Charles C.

Melanie Foster said:


> Who would Lanse consider his mentor and did you ever train with him (his mentor that is) and if not, how can you quote him?



Gee whiz. I didn't hang out with Mark Twain, so I guess I can't quote him. This changes my whole life.


----------



## Howard N

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by champ
> How bout what Lanse's mentor used to say "every trial they don't break your just one trial closer to the one they will!"
> Who would Lanse consider his mentor and did you ever train with him (his mentor that is) and if not, how can you quote him?


Even I've heard that quote Mel. I think Doc Ed quoted it recently.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven

ramblinmaxx said:


> Yep, love them Ram and Kicker Pups. I have a Ram daughter, that actually looks a whole lot like Kicker. Running a Master with her a while back and she broke. The judge, who I know pretty well said, "Marty, I know you are really upset with her right now and if you want just go put her on my truck.....ha"
> 
> I have a Kicker daughter right now that we are just getting started, she is NOTHING but go ! LOVE HER
> 
> Hopefully we will get to see Kicker run a few more Nationals, I really believe that we will.


As the daddy to my 1 year old I was really pushing for him too!! Plus the Powers are such nice people. Lets hope Jim makes it through with Jet but he did have to handle today. Tough day for the Powers.


----------



## Becky Mills

Who would Lanse consider his mentor




Moses


----------



## ReedCreek

Understand they are looking for a name that describes this Quad - how about "Billy Goat's Gruff"....I'm sure everyone is familiar with the story "....they must first cross a bridge, under which lives a fearsome troll who eats anyone who passes that way.."


----------



## dp3414

Melanie Foster said:


> Who would Lanse consider his mentor and did you ever train with him (his mentor that is) and if not, how can you quote him?


who is melanie foster does she run field trails???


----------



## FOM

Well looks like the conditions didn't change much - 4 dogs have run, 2 have done it, 2 have handles one being a double handle.

#45 Handle
#48 Double Handle


----------



## FOM

Dog 38 handled - second handle of the National


----------



## FOM

Dog 56 Handled


----------



## Warren Flynt

Any update on Alex Washburne's "Punch", #53? I thought she got called back...


----------



## Ron in Portland

Warren Flynt said:


> Any update on Alex Washburne's "Punch", #53? I thought she got called back...


This list is the the TV show Survivor, if you're name doesn't show up, it's a good thing.

The other list still shows 53 in the game (and clean)


----------



## Jim Scarborough

How 'bout The Mission Mountain Massacre?


----------



## FOM

Warren Flynt said:


> Any update on Alex Washburne's "Punch", #53? I thought she got called back...


My guess is the blog lists #58 as the no bird, but it is probably really 53...we will know in a few minutes....I highly doubt 58 ran before 53 and 56...

Edit: Yes that looks to be the case as #58 completed the series...


----------



## FOM

Dog 62 handled which turned into a pick up


----------



## MardiGras

ramblinmaxx said:


> Dang, I sure was hoping this young guy would make it through. I saw him when he was 4 months old at the Gentleman's Retreat, and knew what I saw at that time that he would be running a National, really didn't think he would be doing it this soon, but he is one good dog !
> 
> Congrats to Dan for getting him there and you will get many more chances at this with that dog.
> 
> Marty


I've been rooting for him as well -- we now have a "sister" to Bullet... and Dan has done a fabulous job training and running him!


----------



## FOM

Dog #53 handled


----------



## FOM

Dog #67 handled


----------



## FOM

Dog #69 Handled which turned into a pick up


----------



## JKOttman

Vickie just posted a summary of the work:

"... There were 24 handles and double-handles, 12 pickups and 2 breaks on the honor..."


----------



## SteelGirl_1187

Woohoo!! Miah did the Quadzilla great!!

Good job Stephen!


----------



## FOM

Dog 74 handled


----------



## JKOttman

Just three dogs left, #71, #75 and #28?


----------



## FOM

JKOttman said:


> Vickie just posted a summary of the work:
> 
> "... There were 24 handles and double-handles, 12 pickups and 2 breaks on the honor..."


I have:

19 handles; 2 broke; 10 Pick Ups, 32 "clean" with dogs 75, 71 and 28 left to run...for a total of 66 dogs.


----------



## FOM

Dog 75 handled - that island bird has been a killer!


----------



## SteelGirl_1187

Go Lee and Canaille!! Great job!


----------



## FOM

Dog 71 double handled which led to a pick up


----------



## 2tall

Who is left to run now?


----------



## FOM

Okay, so I was "bored" - some stats:

Handles on Island bird: 75, 67, 38, 48, 45, 32(PU), 21, 20, 2, 8, 114(broke), 108, 106(PU), 99, 88(PU), 86, 83 for a total of 17

Handles on Right flier: 69, 62, 56, 28(PU), 10(PU), 6(PU), 102(PU), 78(PU), 71 for a total of 9

Handles on Left Retired: 48, 32, 24, 2, 17, 7, 86, 82, 71(PU) for a total of 9

There were two handles I wasn't sure which bird they handled on 53 and 113(PU)

The got answers on all their birds minus the go-bird. 

WOW


----------



## FOM

2tall said:


> Who is left to run now?


They are done....waiting callbacks


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I lost 2 dogs for sure from my picks. Might have lost 3 or 4. :neutral::neutral:


----------



## kjrice

FOM said:


> Dog 75 handled - that island bird has been a killer!


It is always a tough concept... add retired and adding 20-30mph winds for more fun.


----------



## Splash_em

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I lost 2 dogs for sure from my picks. Might have lost 3 or 4. :neutral::neutral:


I didn't loose any but I've got 3 bleeding.


----------



## Howard N

Tough series. But for the people whose dog did it, JOY! I loved this picture of Charlene Koeth leaving the line with her dog Lil. Do you think her dog did it? Do you think the dog knows she did well?

I think everyone in this game, from JH handlers to FC makers, can relate to what Charlene and her dog is radiating. 

Thanks to Vickie Lamb, her blog, and Retriever News for the pic.


----------



## Warren Flynt

Howard N said:


> Tough series. But for the people whose dog did it, JOY! I loved this picture of Charlene Koeth leaving the line with her dog Lil. Do you think her dog did it? Do you think the dog knows she did well?
> 
> I think everyone in this game, from JH handlers to FC makers, can relate to what Charlene and her dog is radiating.
> 
> Thanks to Vickie Lamb, her blog, and Retriever News for the pic.


That is a great picture.


----------



## Jay Dufour

Wow that made my day, what a picture...says it all !!!


----------



## ramblinmaxx

Jay Dufour said:


> Wow that made my day, what a picture...says it all !!!


You are so right! Love that picture!

lesa c


----------



## Laura McCaw

Dern, I was routing for Pirate but it looks like he is not being called back to the 7th and 8th series.


----------



## pixel shooter

Callbacks For Tests Seven And Eight 

9, 11, 12, 18, 19, 25, 27, 28, 33, 34, 47, 49, 58, 60, 63, 65, 73, 76, 77, 80, 85, 91, 92, 93, 96, 98, 100, 110, 111, 115


----------



## Browndogg76

A possible repeat champion? Ive heard he's really been looking good.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187

I hear Birdy and Pogo are looking mighty good...

Wow 30 dogs back. More than 50% cut!


----------



## pam ingham

Lots of women handerls left and lots of female dogs - have to say it Go Girls!!


----------



## Cowtown

Howard N said:


> Tough series. But for the people whose dog did it, JOY! I loved this picture of Charlene Koeth leaving the line with her dog Lil. Do you think her dog did it? Do you think the dog knows she did well?
> 
> I think everyone in this game, from JH handlers to FC makers, can relate to what Charlene and her dog is radiating.
> 
> Thanks to Vickie Lamb, her blog, and Retriever News for the pic.
> 
> Howard, I just saw that picture 3 minutes ago before coming to RTF. I couldn't agree more. That picture captures the moment perfectly....it needs no captions or descriptions.
> 
> What a neat moment for that dog and handler.
> 
> Miss Lil knows she done good!


----------



## SteelGirl_1187

There must be a decent amount of dogs in good shape for them to drop single handles and some dogs that had not handled. (Although some of those had big hunts.)

I think there are two dogs still in with a handle - is that right?


----------



## FOM

Dogs dropped: 2, 6, 7, 8, 10, 17, 20, 21, 24, 32, 38, 41, 43, 45, 48, 53, 56, 62, 67, 69, 71, 74, 75, 78, 82, 83, 86, 88, 97, 99, 102, 106, 108, 112, 113, 114 

Should be 36, sorry for any mistakes, in a staff meeting posting via iphone


----------



## Ten

Howard N said:


> Tough series. But for the people whose dog did it, JOY! I loved this picture of Charlene Koeth leaving the line with her dog Lil. Do you think her dog did it? Do you think the dog knows she did well?
> 
> I think everyone in this game, from JH handlers to FC makers, can relate to what Charlene and her dog is radiating.
> 
> Thanks to Vickie Lamb, her blog, and Retriever News for the pic.


LOVE IT, LOVE IT, that is special.... all bulls**t aside, this is what it's all about. That special bond we have with our animal... think they were feeding off each other, sweet!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*
GO LANSE and EVA!!*


Barb


----------



## Aaron Homburg

SteelGirl_1187 said:


> There must be a decent amount of dogs in good shape for them to drop single handles and some dogs that had not handled. (Although some of those had big hunts.)
> 
> I think there are two dogs still in with a handle - is that right?


I count 4?


Aaron


----------



## JusticeDog

Aaron Homburg said:


> I count 4?
> 
> 
> Aaron


That's what I count also. THe earlier the handle and the cleaner the better. The later the handle the more it will bite you. That's what I've been told....


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

Lainee you had a mis type......Grady # 85 is still playing....
from the Blog....
9, 11, 12, 18, 19, 25, 27, 28, 33, 34, 47, 49, 58, 60, 63, 65, 73, 76, 77, 80, 85, 91, 92, 93, 96, 98, 100, 110, 111, 115


----------



## TN_LAB

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> Lainee you had a mis type......Grady # 85 is still playing....
> from the Blog....
> 9, 11, 12, 18, 19, 25, 27, 28, 33, 34, 47, 49, 58, 60, 63, 65, 73, 76, 77, 80, 85, 91, 92, 93, 96, 98, 100, 110, 111, 115


Otey, I know you've been getting the club's email chain too. 

Way to go G-man


----------



## bjoiner

SteelGirl_1187 said:


> Go Lee and Canaille!! Great job!



I agree. I judged this dog in a derby a few years back. She placed 2nd, but you could see then she was going to be something special. Lee was a heck of a nice guy and fun to talk to.


----------



## JKOttman

We took a look at the 30 dogs still in and have made some comparisons of those dogs to those that qualified for the event:
138 dogs qualified for the event
136 were labs with 1 golden and 1 chesapeake of those qualified vs. 29 labs and 1 chesapeake after six series
40% of those still in are males vs 59% that were qualified
Qualified dogs had accumulated 5.7 Amateur points and 4.9 Open Pts vs 5.8 amateur points and 5.8 open pts for dogs still in after six series
In terms of age for dogs still in, *Yakity's Shake Rattle 'n' Roll* is the youngest at 3.2 years and littermates *Vinwood's Don't Look Ethel* and *Trumarc's Whistling Bird* are the oldest at 10.2 years of age. The average is 7.6 years, a little older than the age of dogs qualified at 6.9 years
You can find the full report here. Or view it as a PDF


----------



## EdA

SteelGirl_1187 said:


> There must be a decent amount of dogs in good shape for them to drop single handles and some dogs that had not handled. (Although some of those had big hunts.)
> 
> I think there are two dogs still in with a handle - is that right?


It is unfortunate for the dogs who made their first mistake, at Nationals the mistake you make is generally not as important as when you make it. Given the time remaining for the trial and 4 tests to go the judges had no other option than to reduce the field to a number that would allow them to finish tomorrow with a little extra time in the event of lost time from some unforeseen circumstance.

All National judges face the same dilemma and I applaud them for giving up 2 weeks of their lives for the task, it is a sacrifice that I have declined to make more than once.


----------



## Rick_C

I'm confused on this test. According to the blog test dog 2 picked up one bird, ran the blind then picked up the other mark. Test dog 3 ran the blind before picking up either mark.

Are handlers given the choice of picking up one or two birds before running the blind? Were judges trying to determine how best to run the test by having the test dogs run it differently?


----------



## bjoiner

[FONT=Georgia,&quot]From the Blog*

Tests 7 & 8 -- Land Double with a Blind*

The seventh and eighth series will be a double and a blind. Standing on a mound facing east the winds will be from right to left. 117 yards from the line on the left are two gunners behind several bales of hay. Farther out at 215 yards to the right of the mat is a flyer station. Between the two gun stations, 316 in front of the mat is a small hay bale with the blind planted in front of it. 

The retired station throws a hen pheasant to the right. The flyer station then shoots to the right.* The dog must run the blind before he can pickup the marks. *The line to the blind is close to the left-hand bird and just behind the flyer gunners. There are two hay bales just deep of the flyer gunners sitting 60-70 yards apart. When the dog passes the left hay bale on his way to the blind the left-hand gunners retire. After completnig the blind the dog then picks up the marks in very heavy cover. 

We have had a handle on the first dog, #93. [/FONT]

[FONT=Georgia,&quot]Photo and sketch to come...[/FONT]


----------



## Rick_C

bjoiner said:


> [FONT=Georgia,&quot]From the Blog
> 
> *Tests 7 & 8 -- Land Double with a Blind*
> 
> The seventh and eighth series will be a double and a blind. Standing on a mound facing east the winds will be from right to left. 117 yards from the line on the left are two gunners behind several bales of hay. Farther out at 215 yards to the right of the mat is a flyer station. Between the two gun stations, 316 in front of the mat is a small hay bale with the blind planted in front of it.
> 
> The retired station throws a hen pheasant to the right. The flyer station then shoots to the right.* The dog must run the blind before he can pickup the marks. *The line to the blind is close to the left-hand bird and just behind the flyer gunners. There are two hay bales just deep of the flyer gunners sitting 60-70 yards apart. When the dog passes the left hay bale on his way to the blind the left-hand gunners retire. After completnig the blind the dog then picks up the marks in very heavy cover.
> 
> We have had a handle on the first dog, #93. [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Georgia,&quot]Photo and sketch to come...[/FONT]


Thanks. I looked at the blog and didn't see this. It was on the Retriever Report which I hadn't checked yet.


----------



## Darin Westphal

Rick- I read the different setups for the test dogs as the judges tweeking their series. They tried it one way, had a test dog run, then tweeked it and had another dog run. Not sure if that's actually what happened, but that's just how I read it.


----------



## Rick_C

Darin Westphal said:


> Rick- I read the different setups for the test dogs as the judges tweeking their series. They tried it one way, had a test dog run, then tweeked it and had another dog run. Not sure if that's actually what happened, but that's just how I read it.


Ok, that's how I read it too. Thanks Darin.


----------



## FOM

Dog 93 handled


----------



## Rick_C

Darin Westphal said:


> Rick- I read the different setups for the test dogs as the judges tweeking their series. They tried it one way, had a test dog run, then tweeked it and had another dog run. Not sure if that's actually what happened, but that's just how I read it.


I've been thinking about each test and why birds have been placed, how one mark affects the other etc... trying to learn. I've come to the conclusion that I would pay good money to have been able to spend the week listening in to the judges discussions and decisions while setting up tests and then watching how the dogs react. It's absolutely fascinating to me and the knowledge gained would be gold.


----------



## FOM

Dog 11 and 19 have handled


----------



## Russ

What happen to #12 Oatie?


----------



## Annette

Yes what happened to Oatie and Linda?


----------



## FOM

Russ said:


> What happen to #12 Oatie?





Annette said:


> Yes what happened to Oatie and Linda?


Blog is updated....she did the test


----------



## Mike Smith

Oatie's (#12) blind was okay, he had a little hunt on the retired bird and his flyer was nice.


----------



## Annette

Oatie according to the blog did OK


----------



## SteelGirl_1187

Way to go Skeeter and Robby and Martha and Pogo on two more nice series!

Go Texas dogs!!


----------



## Mike W.

As Tom Vaughn once told me:

*"You know Mike, males are generally more consistent. With females you get some hormonal related ups and downs around their cycle. But when a female is on, they can't be beat."*

I wonder if we have one in the field that is "on"?


----------



## Howard N

> I wonder if we have one in the field that is "on"?


They're in the 8th series of the nat'l am. If they're playing, they're on; male or female.


----------



## Mike W.

> They're in the 8th series of the nat'l am. If they're playing, they're on; male or female.


I understand that.

But what I meant is if there might be that one that pulls a "Dirk Nowitzki" on the field and just hammers everything put in front of her.


----------



## dogcommand

I cannot see anywhere which property they are on for 7 & 8. It looks like Judy Rasmuson's Retrieverland....anybody know for sure?


----------



## Annette

It looks to me like they are still on Eric's.


----------



## FOM

Dogs back: 9, 11, 12, 18, 25, 27, 34, 47, 49, 58, 60, 63, 65, 73, 76, 80, 85, 91, 92, 96, 98, 100, 110, 111

Dogs dropped: 19, 28, 33, 77, 93, 115

Dog 11 starts the 9th


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

CALLBACKS FOR TEST NINE

There are 24 dogs back.

9, 11, 12, 18, 25, 27, 34, 47, 49, 58, 60, 63, 65, 73, 76, 80, 85, 91, 92, 96, 98, 100, 110, 111

Start with Dog 11.
posted by Retriever News NARC Team @ 4:47 PM

I have 6 left.


----------



## dogcommand

Annette, I can't decide but the picture with the welcome sign on the gate looks like the north entrance to Judy's place. (looking north once you are inside the gate)


----------



## Annette

You might be right but seems like a long move for late in the day. Could be far end of Eric's next the neighbors small horse ranch. this would be as you head out to Round Butte.
The more I look the more I think you are right.


----------



## dogcommand

Well, I couldn't stand it so I called a friend who is there and she said that they are at Retrieverland for 7/8 and 9.


----------



## Annette

Thanks for checking.


----------



## JKOttman

Here are some updated stats on the remaining 24 dogs:
58% female
7.8 years old on average (nearly a year older than the average for the dogs that qualified)
In 2011 to date, on average they have garnered 5.4 Amateur pts and 6.6 open pts
In their lifetime, on average they have accumulated 38.4 amateur pts and 28.8 open pts, averaging 63.6 lifetime all-age pts
9 dogs are handled by 8 women


----------



## pam ingham

thanks Josie - interesting information!!


----------



## Judy Myers

Another stat: 7 of the 24 dogs are California owned/handled. Pretty good showing for the West Coast.


----------



## RobR

I happened to notice that 7 of the 24 dogs in the ninth are from California, and the weak west coast circuit. If you throw in Linda and the Chessie, they routinely run the CA trials, that makes 8. Just Sayin'


----------



## EdA

Another interesting stat Judy Aycock breeder of 5 remaining (Pogo, Ethel, Birdy, Mootsie, Ozzy) she also trained Pogo and Norman when young.

Cherylon Loveland did young dog training on Norman, Ethel, and Mootsie and she continues to train Mootsie

Martha Russell owns Pogo, previously owned Birdy


----------



## Jay Dufour

Getting pretty exciting ...best of luck to everyone.


----------



## FOM

Dog 11 handled....was a quad, now a triple, about 10 minutes or so


----------



## JKOttman

Code Blue is the sire of three dogs: Grady, Mootsie and Ozzy


----------



## FOM

Dog 12 did the test


----------



## FOM

Dog 18 handle which turned into a pick up


----------



## tshuntin

EdA said:


> Another interesting stat Judy Aycock breeder of 5 remaining (Pogo, Ethel, Birdy, Mootsie, Ozzy) she also trained Pogo and Norman when young.
> 
> Cherylon Loveland did young dog training on Norman, Ethel, and Mootsie and she continues to train Mootsie
> 
> Martha Russell owns Pogo, previously owned Birdy


About time Dr Ed, you start sharing info with us. Please keep adding any insight that that very few can add. 

Thanks Lainee for your once again stellar efforts in reporting and updating.


----------



## BonMallari

Since the 9th is a water triple, would the 10th be some sort of water blind or quad with a water blind....or just to make the RAC mad a triple diversion with a blind (reference to Ms Simonds comments during pre National meeting)


----------



## FOM

25 did the test


----------



## Guest

BonMallari said:


> Since the 9th is a water triple, would the 10th be some sort of water blind or quad with a water blind....or just to make the RAC mad a triple diversion with a blind (reference to Ms Simonds comments during pre National meeting)


I heard a double land blind for the 10th.


----------



## 2tall

How late will they run tonight? Wondering if I should make the effort to stay up


----------



## BonMallari

2tall said:


> How late will they run tonight? Wondering if I should make the effort to stay up




They ran till 8pm MST a few days ago...guess it just depends which side of the mountains they are at


----------



## FOM

27 did the test


----------



## FOM

25 did the test


----------



## FOM

Dog 47 handled and ended up being picked up


----------



## BonMallari

FOM said:


> Dog 47 handled and ended up being picked up


Darn it, was really hoping Charlie (Charlene) would go the distance...very good trial for her/ Lil...


----------



## FOM

49 did the test


----------



## Mike Smith

Stopping at 8PM


----------



## John Goode

I saw #47 run 7/8 VERY nice.


----------



## FOM

58 picked up


----------



## Guest

FOM said:


> 58 picked up


Lainee, blog says it was a handle?

Can't believe no one asked "S or S" about the double land blind comment for the 10th. ;-):razz:


----------



## FOM

The blog shows 18 was a handle too....just saying...I've verified my data.


----------



## Howard N

FOM said:


> 58 picked up


*OUCH!!* I'm sorry Ted.


----------



## Guest

FOM said:


> The blog shows 18 was a handle too....just saying...I've verified my data.


Now why doesn't that surprise me. ;-)

Sorry for Ted. Super close last year as well.


----------



## Annette

I just looked at the Blog again and it has#58 handling and getting last bird. I am getting confused.


----------



## BonMallari

Darn, Saber # 60 just handled on the retired bird


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Miah did it & Birdy handled.


----------



## FOM

Dog 76 (Comet) scratched due to coming into heat!!!


----------



## FOM

73 did the test but may have a possible pop


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

FOM said:


> Dog 76 (Comet) scratched due to coming into heat!!!


That would suck. A swamp wolf @ that.


----------



## FOM

80 handled


----------



## FOM

85 did the test


----------



## JusticeDog

FOM said:


> Dog 76 (Comet) scratched due to coming into heat!!!


Darn! I was pulling for that team! A female Peake being handled by a female!


----------



## 2tall

Oh so close! Comet is very young and I know she and Linda will be back better than ever. Huge congrats Linda!


----------



## FOM

91 did the test


----------



## FOM

92 did the test


----------



## JusticeDog

I'm also glad to see how well Grady is doing... with all the illness he has had due to those darn grass awns, he's performing like the champion he is!


----------



## BonMallari

Team Graves just completed the test, way to go Don Graves and # 92 Ruby...I dont know if Helen is there but very happy for that team/family


----------



## FOM

98 handled


----------



## BonMallari

FOM said:


> 98 handled


Crap...two years in a row the 9th series has bit Lanse...


----------



## ReedCreek

BonMallari said:


> Darn, Saber # 60 just handled on the retired bird



ohhhh no 



JusticeDog said:


> I'm also glad to see how well Grady is doing... with all the illness he has had due to those darn grass awns, he's performing like the champion he is!


Go Grady - this is inspiring!!!!


----------



## FOM

Dog 100 handled


----------



## FOM

110 handled


----------



## FOM

111 did the test


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Pogo pounded it.


----------



## FOM

9 did the test


----------



## DoubleHaul

FOM said:


> 9 did the test


Last dog, right?


----------



## BonMallari

DoubleHaul said:


> Last dog, right?



I dont think so, Lynn Dubose and Jerry Lee had a no bird and have to run


----------



## ReedCreek

BonMallari said:


> I dont think so, Lynn Dubose and Jerry Lee had a no bird and have to run


JerryLee ran; did the test...


----------



## BonMallari

Here is where it get dicey, you have 12 dogs that did not handle in the ninth...but two of those had a handle in earlier series....any guesses on how many for the 10th


----------



## Waterdogs

Norman is going to win! I hope! Grady would be nice as well.


----------



## fetchtx

Guess: 10 all clean, was 11 till chessie scratch


----------



## Waterdogs

I would guess the 10 clean dogs but who knows. I would haver like to went and watched so close to home.


----------



## FOM

DOgs back: 9, 12, 25, 27, 34, 49, 60, 63, 80, 85, 91, 92, 96, 110, 111

Dogs dropped: 11, 18, 47, 58, 65, 73, 98, 100


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I need Ethel, Norman, or Pogo to win if I'm gonna win the pickems. It would also be nice to see Skeeter win.


----------



## BonMallari

I will root for Linda Erwin and # 12 Oatie.....next choice would be Don Graves and # 92 Ruby


----------



## Breck

Go get 'em east coast dogs!
Tyson
Grady
Jerrylee &
Wendy


----------



## BonMallari

its a quad..two flyers....


----------



## Annette

Go Linda and Oatie!


----------



## Mike W.

This is what it's all about sportsfans.


----------



## pam ingham

Well if someone is for the east coast and someone for the west coast, I guess I'll cheer for the Texas kids- could it be Ethel, Norman, Pogo or Skeeter? Pogo and Skeeter have adjoining training grounds on Hockley Creek Road - hmmmm, I wonder if there is any land still availble! Good luck to all and may the best dog, regardless of part of the country, WIN and all FINISH in fine style! The rest of my day is shot! Pictures, pictures please!!


----------



## Roger Perry

Melanie Foster said:


> I heard a double land blind for the 10th.


The 10th is usually a Quad with 2 or more flyers.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

New blog isn't good. Thank goodness Mr. Ted & his dogs are okay.


----------



## Rich Schultheis

Wow puts things into perspective quickly doesn't it. Glad to hear that all sound to be ok.


----------



## dogcommand

OMG according to the Blog Ted rolled his truck on his way home. Ted and dogs are ok but the truck is totaled. Yikes


----------



## FOM

Prayers for Ted....crap


----------



## tshuntin

Ted, I just read of your accident. So glad you and the dogs are OK at least physically right now. Hang in there, best wishes to you.


----------



## Charles C.

That's terrible. I sure hope they take him to the hospital. He may look okay, but he might not be if he doesn't remember anything.


----------



## Annette

Glad that Ted and the dogs are alright. He sure had an angel with him.


----------



## Jay Dufour

Thank God Ted and dogs are OK. Best to go get checked out is right !


----------



## BonMallari

Annette said:


> Glad that Ted and the dogs are alright. He sure had an angel with him.



That angel might have been Pete Hayes for spotting Ted along the road and stopping to help him out even though the paramedics were already there..

Way to go Pete....


----------



## Laura McCaw

Very terrible to hear but I am so glad that Ted and the dogs are okay physically, but I am sure they must be shaken up. Wow, scary. My prayers are with you.


----------



## JusticeDog

FOM said:


> Prayers for Ted....crap


agree. Ted should go get checked out. Many times people seem fine, but later find out they are not................. 

Glad the dogs were OK, too.


----------



## Mike Smith

Yep I thought I was alright, until 3 PM and my neck just didn't feel right. Called an ambulance.
C2 Hangman's fracture of my spine was what they found. Accident was at 8:00 that morning.


----------



## Jiggy

Just spoke with Ted. He sounded great. Dogs aren't phased according to him. 

He's a lucky guy.


----------



## tshuntin

Jiggy said:


> Just spoke with Ted. He sounded great. Dogs aren't phased according to him.
> 
> He's a lucky guy.


Thanks for the update, Jiggy.


----------



## Rick_C

Wow. So sorry to hear of the accident Ted. I'm glad to hear you and the dogs are ok.


----------



## MikeBoley

Talked with Charles Bearden, he stopped also. He said Ted was good walking around talking to his wife. Thank you Jesus for protecting our friend and his dogs.


----------



## Keith Stroyan

Jiggy said:


> Just spoke with Ted. He sounded great. Dogs aren't phased according to him.


Glad to read this.


----------



## Annette

Well I guess the 10th is a quad since all four birds went down at the same time for the test dog! This is on the Blog.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter

I also wanted to say how glad I am that Ted and the dogs survived the rollover.


----------



## Guest

Roger Perry said:


> The 10th is usually a Quad with 2 or more flyers.


Um thanks, it was a joke.


----------



## Annette

I guess I should have mentioned that they all had streamers.!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Purpledawg

MikeBoley said:


> Talked with Charles Bearden, he stopped also. He said Ted was good walking around talking to his wife. Thank you Jesus for protecting our friend and his dogs.


AMEN to that


----------



## jeff t.

Melanie Foster said:


>



Glad Ted and dogs are ok. What could have tragic is now just a major inconvenience.


----------



## Ted Shih

Thanks for kind thoughts. Ainley dog box saved me from serious injury. Pete Hayes and I are off to bozeman to get car. Mootsie and puppy ok​


----------



## huntinman

Wow! Must have been some ride Ted. Glad you, your wife and dogs are all OK. Everything else is just stuff.


----------



## Rick_C

Good to hear Ted. From the angle of the picture it looks like the box is in remarkably good condition. The truck can be replaced. Glad you and the pups are ok.

Safe trip the rest of the way home.


----------



## pam ingham

Ted's made of tough stuff that's for sure! Please all, be safe!!


----------



## DoubleHaul

Ted Shih said:


> Thanks for kind thoughts. Ainley dog box saved me from serious injury. Pete Hayes and I are off to bozeman to get car. Mootsie and puppy ok​


That Ainley box looks almost new. Obvious quality. 

Glad you and the critters are okay


----------



## Cowtown

Praise the Lord Ted and his dogs are ok.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Saber did it.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187

Really glad Ted is okay! Thank the Lord. 

What a testament to the quality of that Ainley box. 

The last series looks beautiful, great job to everyone in the 10th.

Can't wait to see who wins!!


----------



## pam ingham

Where is the picture for the 1oth please - I get confused on the news report - seems like there is no rhyme nor reason as to where the reports are located. But then I'm not too good with computers.


----------



## pam ingham

never mind - just found it


----------



## Purpledawg

all birds at once!!!!!!!! can anyone say head swing. 
any report on the distances


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Miah did it.


----------



## Purpledawg

thanks Pam I found it too


----------



## FOM

80 & 91 handled


----------



## dogcommand

Wow, Ted that picture gives me bad vibes. I am so very glad that you and the pups did not have any serious injuries. You will probably be stiff tomorrow but it could have been so much worse. Please be safe on the rest of your trip home. Janet


----------



## HiRollerlabs

Ted,
Glad you and the dogs are ok. Thank goodness for tough stainless steel in that Ainley dog box and your seatbelt!! Ann and Bob


----------



## FOM

96 did the test


----------



## dogcommand

Annette, I see that they are now back at Eric's place over in the southwest corner running toward the North/northeast. I had intended to drive over but my ankle swelled up after working at the workers party and I've decided to avoid rough ground. They say it takes up to a year to completely recover. Argh!


----------



## Annette

Thanks Janet. I thought it was Eric's when I saw the picture. He did a nice job redoing the ponds. Make me homesick for all the good times there.


----------



## FOM

110 handled


----------



## FOM

111 handled


----------



## lbbuckler

Grady nailed his birds according to the blog! Good job Grady & Chad!


----------



## Tim West

Ted:

Glad you are OK. Please get checked out anyway. That Ainley sure makes a tough box. Looks like it's not even scratched.

Seems kind of out of place, but congrats on your deep run into the Nationals.


----------



## Eric Fryer

Ted glad you are safe! Kind of shows how insignificant the rest of the things really are


----------



## D Osborn

lbbuckler said:


> Grady nailed his birds according to the blog! Good job Grady & Chad!


That is wonderful!! Grady is a cool dog!


----------



## D Osborn

And Ted, get checked out! Last time I totaled a car the next day was pretty rough, I was sore all over, and I did not roll it, just took a hard hit! Glad you guys are ok


----------



## ReedCreek

Go Grady! Good job!!!!


----------



## FOM

12 & 92 handled


----------



## goldngirl

FOM said:


> 9 did the test


Go Charlie and Hook!


----------



## FOM

25 double handled


----------



## calfowler

Grady might be really expensive in a couple of hours.


----------



## FOM

27 triple handled


----------



## pam ingham

Grady's probably pretty expensive right now.


----------



## ReedCreek

> Originally Posted by *FOM*
> _9 did the test_
> Go Charlie and Hook! __________________
> Michelle & Dixie Darlin' & Finn





I thought #9 Hook was a no bird???? Did I miss something????


----------



## FOM

ReedCreek said:


> I thought #9 Hook was a no bird???? Did I miss something????


That was the 9th series....


----------



## ReedCreek

I dunno....I think this was in the 10th....

* "Running: #9 "Hook" NO-BIRD WHILE RUNNING *


Hook was retrieving his go-bird flyer when a no-bird was called on his middle flyer... it was walking up the hill.

Birds are being picked up right now."

Posted right after Pogo....and before Grady; am I nuts or what...what am I missing...


----------



## fetchtx

I agree appears to be in tenth series, also. Hook soon


----------



## ncduckdogs

According to the retriever blog, it is the tenth series with 4 dogs to run plus Hook's rerun.

Terry,


----------



## Rich Schultheis

sounds like a good tenth for norman.


----------



## fetchtx

Looks like Normans stud fee is on the rise also.


----------



## FOM

Norman did it


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

fetchtx said:


> Looks like Normans stud fee is on the rise also.


Poor guy doesn't get near his share of breedings despite being a High Point Open dog and several time National Finalist.


----------



## FOM

ReedCreek said:


> I thought #9 Hook was a no bird???? Did I miss something????





ReedCreek said:


> I dunno....I think this was in the 10th....
> 
> * "Running: #9 "Hook" NO-BIRD WHILE RUNNING *
> 
> 
> Hook was retrieving his go-bird flyer when a no-bird was called on his middle flyer... it was walking up the hill.
> 
> Birds are being picked up right now."
> 
> Posted right after Pogo....and before Grady; am I nuts or what...what am I missing...


Someone quoted a post from me that 9 did the set, that was made at 8:40 ish this morning, which was the status from the 9th series...hook has a rerun for the 10th


----------



## pam ingham

woooooooooooohoooooooooooo the old guy's still got it- yayyyyy Norman and Mark!


----------



## Mike W.

What a beautiful piece of water they are running on.


----------



## FOM

Windy handled


----------



## ReedCreek

FOM said:


> Someone quoted a post from me that 9 did the set, that was made at 8:40 ish this morning, which was the status from the 9th series...hook has a rerun for the 10th


ah...ha...mystery cleared up Thank you!


----------



## jollydog

Well Norman has 2 dogs on the Derby List this year & Slew 3 Wins out of 4 trials & a 3rd in the 4th.
Pretty good for the few breedings.
I Have Norman, Grady & Miah the only one's clean all the way with Hook left to run.
Does that sound right ?


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*The pics of the "finalist caravan" sent chills up my spine!!! Good luck to all!!!!

Aaron*


----------



## FOM

Dog 9 handled


----------



## tshuntin

And here comes the serious anticipation again of waiting for the announcement.

Thanks again Lainee and all those who helped keep all of us in the loop this week.


----------



## fetchtx

appears 4 dogs clean, 2 m, 2 f


----------



## fetchtx

one female clean


----------



## Nik

I am showing 3 dogs clean-Grady, Norman, and Miah. Am I wrong?


----------



## jollydog

4 clean- 3 males & 1 female is what I calculated.
Norman
Miah
Grady
Hook(Male is what I saw listed) #9 wasn't scored on go bird so he handled to it since was a re-run


----------



## 3blackdogs

FOM said:


> Dog 9 handled


According to blog, this handle was on the bird that was already scored when Hook had the no-bird while en route. 

Therefore, this dog is clean, correct?


----------



## Nik

BTW, let's go Grady. Your pups are rooting hard for you!


----------



## Nik

Nik said:


> I am showing 3 dogs clean-Grady, Norman, and Miah. Am I wrong?


I stand corrected, and Hook.


----------



## fetchtx

Hook also clean, handle was on same bird already judged


----------



## Billie

Go Grady Go!


----------



## JS

Good luck to all, but I kinda hope it's Ritter just because of I want to listen to him tell the story! 

JS


----------



## goldngirl

3blackdogs said:


> According to blog, this handle was on the bird that was already scored when Hook had the no-bird while en route.
> 
> Therefore, this dog is clean, correct?


Yes, believe Hook is clean too!


----------



## 3blackdogs

Nik said:


> I stand corrected, and Hook.


I'm glad the blog clarified.... I had forgotten that Hook was already on his way to the flyer when the no-bird was called. Smart move to do a quick handle when the rerun of that bird is of no consequence.


----------



## goldngirl

Go Hook! 

Your cousin, Thor


----------



## FOM

3blackdogs said:


> According to blog, this handle was on the bird that was already scored when Hook had the no-bird while en route.
> 
> Therefore, this dog is clean, correct?


Correct, my mistake. Im training and trying to do the updates, too.


----------



## JusticeDog

fetchtx said:


> Hook also clean


On a 4 year old........................ nice job!


----------



## jason4429

I see six dogs clean.
Hook
Norman
Grady
Jerrylee
Miah
Saber


----------



## Bally's Gun Dogs

jason4429 said:


> I see six dogs clean.
> Hook
> Norman
> Grady
> Jerrylee
> Miah
> Saber


Saber handled in the 9th and Jerrylee in the 1st.


----------



## Nik

Jerrylee handled in 1st, Saber in the 9th.


----------



## JusticeDog

jason4429 said:


> I see six dogs clean.
> Hook
> Norman
> Grady
> Jerrylee
> Miah
> Saber


Jerrylee handled early- in the 1st, and Saber also handled- in the 9th.


----------



## Karen McCullah

My Dad has me on his speakerphone LIVE....So cool to hear it!


----------



## jason4429

Got it .Thanks


----------



## Rich Schultheis

any predictions coming from the gallery?


----------



## Charles C.

Karen McCullah said:


> My Dad has me on his speakerphone LIVE....So cool to hear it!



Yes, the Nat'l announcement is very suspenseful and exciting. Wish I was there in that beautiful weather.


----------



## Brad Slaybaugh

I think I would put my money on Grady, then if I had to pick a different dog to win it, I would pick Hook.

We'll know soon enough.

Brad


----------



## 3blackdogs

Wow its Grady!


----------



## Rich Schultheis

wow congrats chad baker and grady


----------



## Charles C.

Congrats to Grady and Chad. A deserving winner both beast and man.


----------



## goldngirl

Congrats to Chad and Grady!


----------



## Janet Kimbrough

Congrats to Chad and Grady!!!

Janet


----------



## JKOttman

Some quick stats on the dogs in the last series:
Oldest: Ethel (10.2 years)
Youngest: Hook (4.4 years)
Most Lifetime Am Pts: Norman (87)
Most Lifetime Open Pts: Windy (64)
Most Lifetime AA Pts: Norman (149)
Grady is 7.2 years old with 28 lifetime AA pts, 48.5 lifetime Open pts and 76.5 lifetime all age pts.


----------



## drakedogwaterfowl

Congratulations Chad and Grady!!


----------



## Rainmaker

Congratulations to Chad & Grady, what heart that dog has, coming back from so much physical illness/injury. Big, big wahooooooo!!!


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*Congratulations to Chad and Grady!! As well as the other finalists and participants!!!!

Aaron*


----------



## Guest

*Congratulations Chad! WOWOWOW!*


----------



## ReedCreek

WOW!!! WOW!!! WOW!!! HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TO CHAD AND GRADY! What an amazing story and an amazing comeback!!!


----------



## Breck

Well hot damn, that's awesome!
Congratulations to Chad and Grady.


----------



## jollydog

Lainee- Thanks for all your hard work in keeping the updates and providing all the 
information that you did
Congratulations to all the wonderful retrievers and their handlers.


----------



## Rainmaker

Yes, totally, big kudos to Lainee for the awesome summary and the updating, even while trying to work and train, talk about a talented multi-tasker!


----------



## 2tall

Oh that is just fantastic! Grady has been a true survivor and already a great proginerator! If it could not be the chessie, I love the one that one!!!!


----------



## BonMallari

Big Congrats to Chad and the 2011 NAFC FC Cody's Cut a Lean Grade....Congrats to ALL the Finalists too


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

WOW !!! Now I can post . I was scared to say anything because I did not want to JINX Chad and the GMAN. What a great dawg to have such obstacles to overcome and come out NAFC Cody Cut A Lean Grade.......... By the way Chad everything is working here at the Speedway.........LOL.


----------



## Mike Smith

Thanks Lainee for giving us a fun week with all your updates. Congrats to all the handlers and dogs that got to make the trip.


----------



## 3blackdogs

Thank you Lainee. Intrepid mod and update queen!! Appreciate you keeping us all on the edge of our seats. Now off to Best Buy to see if I can get another 'enter' key.....


----------



## Baby Duck

Congrats. Chad and Grady. We r so happy fir you both afterthe road you have travelled. Not sure if these two last pups are going anywhere now


----------



## Brad Slaybaugh

scroll down the report page and there is a picture when it was announced.

No winners picture yet.

Brad


----------



## yunde

congrats to Chad and Grady. Also, thanks for all the updates, hopefully someday I can make it to watch one of these.


----------



## pam ingham

Congratulations to Grady and all the finalists - it had to have been a close decision between Grady and a few others but the judges are the only ones (other than Judge Vicky) who see everything from start to finish. So far I can only find one picture of the ceremony - c'mon News - more pictures please!


----------



## David Maddox

WOW...NAFC/FC-Cody Cut A Lean Grade. The "Come Back Kid"!!! Congrats to Chad and all involved in team Grady.


----------



## Jay Dufour

Wow ..super congrats !!! Thanks for the awesome coverage to all !


----------



## BirdHntr

Chad needs to change his Signature line from:

LUCK - WHEN PREPARATION MEETS REALITY!

To:

NAFC - WHEN PREPARATION MEETS REALITY!

Congrats to all the players in this accomplishment.


Carl


----------



## Cowtown

Congrats to Chad and Grady and all the contestants and dogs.

Thank you Lainee for all the weeklong updates!

And thank you Lord for looking after Ted and his dogs.


----------



## Annette

Congratulations Chad and Grady.
Congratulations to all the finalist.


----------



## FOM

Congrats to Chad and NAFC Grady!

(posting from David's phone, my battery died and wouldn't you know so did my car charger)


----------



## 2tall

Where are the pictures?


----------



## kona's mom

Congratulations Chad and Grady!


----------



## MikeBoley

Congrats to Chad and Grady, also to all the dogs who finished and qualified.


----------



## Billie

Congrats to Daddy Grady! From Spirit ( Waterspook Good For The Spirit" !!!!! YAHOO!


----------



## aabraham

Congrats Chad and Grady and to all the other finalist. Quite the story of Grady's comeback. Cool stuff!!


----------



## pam ingham

There is an A1 photographer there - named Molly - we know, we've seen lots of pictures of her- would love to see a group photo - recognize all the great dogs who finished and a few more of Grady. Miss the old days when there were actual videos.


----------



## Brian Cockfield

Congratulations Chad and Grady! Way to go brother!


----------



## BMay

Congrats to Robbie and "Skeeter!" You had another great run at it and we are proud of you. From: Waterfowl Beans N Beer MH HRCH CDX aka grandma "Tooter" and grandpa 
"Bubba." You guys did good


----------



## Dave Burton

I went out to the kennel a few minutes ago and told son and two grandaughters their daddy and grampa won the Nat AM! They didn't seem to care but sure made me happy. Congrats Chad!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

jollydog said:


> Well Norman has 2 dogs on the Derby List this year & Slew 3 Wins out of 4 trials & a 3rd in the 4th.
> Pretty good for the few breedings.


Plus Zoe being QAA @ 18 months and Ernie doing very well these days (Just talked to Clay.). Maybe Ernie could donate some of his juice to Beans. :lol::lol:

Congrats to NAFC FC AFC Grady & all the finalists.


----------



## Wade Thurman

A real special THANK YOU to Vickie, Tina & Gwen for the pictures, diagrams, blogs and reports!!!! And of course Lainee as well .


----------



## Robert

Wade said:


> A real special THANK YOU to Vickie, Tina & Gwen for the pictures, diagrams, blogs and reports!!!! And of course Lainee as well .


I agree. THANK YOU! You all did an excellent job and I really appreciate the real-time reporting. Top notch this year!


----------



## Mark Chase

NAFC-FC Cody Cut A Lean Grade and Chad Baker!!! What an outstanding accomplishment from an amazing animal and a true friend. I wish I could have been there to congratulate both of them in person. All that Grady has been through in his life and all of the heart that he showed to go along with his outstanding talent shows how truly amazing these animals really are in their abilities. I have enjoyed watching Chad train and have learned a lot from him both as a handler and as a friend. I am lucky to have such a good friend.


----------



## ncduckdogs

Way to go Chad and Team Grady!

Glad we recently bred to Grady.
Pups now have NAFC grandfather (Carbon) and 2011 NAFC father.

Terry,


----------



## Becky Mills

Oh shoot. Now Chad is gonna think he deserves cookies of his own. The shameless beggar.
Seriously, a HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TO TEAM GRADY!!!
Grady may be a labrador but he has the heart of a Thoroughbred.


----------



## Becky Mills

Wade said:


> A real special THANK YOU to Vickie, Tina & Gwen for the pictures, diagrams, blogs and reports!!!! And of course Lainee as well .


TIMES TWO!!! Thank you Ladies!!!


----------



## Susan

Congratulations to the 2011 NAFC Grady and his handler Chad. Well done. Also congratulations to all the finalists and especially Linda Erwin and Oatie. There aren't many that have been playing this game for 45 years and still obviously enjoy it as much as they do. And what a beautiful place to hold this prestigious event! Well done Ronan!

--Susan


----------



## kjrice

Congrats Chad! Thanks to everyone reporting the NARC.


----------



## Wade Thurman

Mark Chase said:


> I am lucky to have such a good friend.


YES you are


----------



## tracyw

Congratulations Gman and Chad! Lots and lots of good genes, training,and love has made this winning team! NAFC Grady....well deserved!


----------



## runnindawgz

What a wild ride "watching" this year's National Am. was! _*Thanks for some great reporting*_ ... now .. I can get away from the computer and on with my life  

*CONGRATS CHAD and NAFC GRADY! *


----------



## Bally's Gun Dogs

labman63 said:


> I went out to the kennel a few minutes ago and told son and two grandaughters their daddy and grampa won the Nat AM! They didn't seem to care but sure made me happy. Congrats Chad!



I did the same thing to Ty tonight telling her that her daddy was a NAFC now.. She looked at me like I was crazy!! Congrats Chad and Grady!!


----------



## calfowler

calfowler said:


> Grady might be really expensive in a couple of hours.


I guess I called that one. Those are going to be some $2,000.00 to $2,500.00 dollar pups. He is the MAN. CONGATS GRADY !!!!!!!!!!!! Grady Ran Super Clean.


----------



## Sharon Potter

Big congrats to Team Grady!! Great job!!


----------



## Erin O'Brien

Congratulations Grady and Chad! What an accomplishment! I had the pleasure of giving Grady a ride south and he was such a sweet dog! People are always asking if field dogs can be house dogs and I know Grady is because we walked into the hotel room and he went right to where he was sleeping...the bed! He really is a great dog all around!


----------



## Bayou Magic

Huge congrats to Chad and Grady!!! I thought this was a real possibility way back when. Way to go Big Dawg!!!!!

fp


----------



## pam ingham

Grady sounds like a wonderful dog - can someone post up a good photo of him? Does his owner have a web site or anything for him? Also post some of those puppy pics of his kids- can never have too many puppy pictures!


----------



## saltgrass

Way to go Chad and Grady!!! Congrats to you both!!!!!!! Along with all that qualified!!!


----------



## moonstonelabs

Good job Chad...the "N" will last a life time.....something you can tell your grandkids about. Plus, you are now part of the answer to a trivia question: Which dog won both a national and was a high point dog. When you come down to earth let us know.

Bill


----------



## Charles C.

pam ingham said:


> Grady sounds like a wonderful dog - can someone post up a good photo of him? Does his owner have a web site or anything for him? Also post some of those puppy pics of his kids- can never have too many puppy pictures!


http://paddlecreekretrievers.com/


----------



## Tim West

Congrats to the winners and to all the finalists. Ronan sounds like it's really special.


----------



## junbe

Congratulations Chad and also the G-Man Grady! Another Wisconsin bred and trained dog takes the win!

Jack


----------



## Karen Goff

Congrats to Chad & Grady and all the finalists. I just wanted to say thank you to Vicki Lamb and team that gave us all the great reports and blogs. It was almost like getting to be there and I really appreciate the awesome coverage, pictures, drawings of setups and all the little extras! THANK YOU! GREAT JOB!
Karen Goff


----------



## Randy Spangler

Congratulations to Chad and Grady! We've always known he was a special dog, and this just puts the icing on the cake. Nice job!
Randy & Mary


----------



## 2tall

Grady just proved that these eastern dogs CAN go out west and win!

Are there pictures anywhere of the ceremonies??? Maybe I am just not looking in the right place?

Congrats to Chad and Grady.


----------



## Dave Burton

Charles C. said:


> http://paddlecreekretrievers.com/


There is a spot to click to see events Grady placed in. I bet that gets updated!. Just looked at pedigree and NAFC is already there!


----------



## Dooley

Congratulations Chad and Grady,well done.

From: MILL CREEK RETRIEVER CLUB, PUSLINCH, ONTARIO, CANADA.


----------



## HiRollerlabs

CONGRATS Chad and Grady! You ran well all week!!


----------



## birdthrower51

The report was just updated on Retriever news. Scroll down the page for a look at the winners table & the finalists.
CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL!


----------



## 2tall

But no pictures on the blog or retriever report for those of us that do not get the retriever news?


----------



## JusticeDog

2tall said:


> But no pictures on the blog or retriever report for those of us that do not get the retriever news?


Carol-

It's in the section that anyone can get to: Just go to the report section and you will see the finalists and the formal winner's picture.


----------



## Dave Burton

That's an awesome pic with the mountains in the background. Grady looks tired.


----------



## 2tall

I went to "Retriever Report" on the web site and do not see anything since the 9th series yesterday. I must still be looking in the wrong place, I tried refreshing, no joy. Oh well, I should be busy finishing up our preparations to leave in the morning, can't keep chasing photos


----------



## Rainmaker

2tall said:


> I went to "Retriever Report" on the web site and do not see anything since the 9th series yesterday. I must still be looking in the wrong place, I tried refreshing, no joy. Oh well, I should be busy finishing up our preparations to leave in the morning, can't keep chasing photos


You have to scroll down below the 9th series stuff for the 10th series, then the photos of the winner/finalists beneath that.


----------



## 2tall

Thanks Kim! It was worth the effort, great pictures. NOW, I can get my lazy rear back to work!


----------



## ReedCreek

Mark Chase said:


> NAFC-FC Cody Cut A Lean Grade and Chad Baker!!! What an outstanding accomplishment from an amazing animal and a true friend. I wish I could have been there to congratulate both of them in person. All that Grady has been through in his life and all of the heart that he showed to go along with his outstanding talent shows how truly amazing these animals really are in their abilities. I have enjoyed watching Chad train and have learned a lot from him both as a handler and as a friend. I am lucky to have such a good friend.



Mark this is a great post. I am inspired by their story, by Grady's courage and heart and by Chad's faith in Grady's ability to recover and make such an outstanding comeback....truly awesome.....the stuff that fuels all of us who love this sport and this breed....


----------



## Erin Lynes

Congratulations Chad & Grady! Isn't this the kind of 'comeback' story that movies are made of?


----------



## Mallard Mugger

Congradulations Grady and Chad!! Fantastic!!


----------



## Janice Gunn

YHEAAAAA - Cody & Chad - we were SO cheering for you! We LOVE our Grady puppy..........He is super cool and WAY smart. So happy for you!

Janice & John Gunn


----------



## Darin Westphal

Congratulations to Grady and Chad for a big big big win!!! 

Also congrats to everyone who qualified, that's a massive accomplishment in and of itself, and finally a big thank you to everyone who had their hand in reporting back to all of us who have now wasted countless hours hitting the refresh button on our browsers waiting for the most up to date info that you all made available!  The reporting was excellent and I loved all the pictures that were included in the blogs! THANK YOU!!!


----------

